# Reflexión Ingeniería de Telecomunicaciones



## Patatas03 (17 Ene 2022)

Fdo:Estudiante de 3 de Teleco.

La ingeniería es muerte en vida chavales, en el instituto te lo ponían como el no-va-mas pero la realidad es bien distinta.

Si eres una persona activa vas a salir de los 4 años de ingeniería (si se te ha dado bien, porque hay gente que se pega 6 o 7 años) asqueadisimo.

4 años de sufrimiento, profesores amargados que dan temarios de hace 30 años, con una carga de trabajo flipante y examenes en los que caen cosas que ni siquiera se han dado en el temario, y esto ultimo es algo comun en muchas asignaturas, no es que sea un caso aislado.

Es importante meterse con mucha vocacion a una ingenieria, porque si no te vas a replantear y mucho que cojones pintas en la carrera.

Este sufrimiento mereceria la pena si las salidas laborales en España fueran decentes, pero el mercado aqui da pena.


Saludos al ingeniero informático de turno que vendra diciendo que una ingenieria no es tan dificil :elrisas:


Me callo y me pongo a seguir estudiando para el examen de medios de transmision de mañana, un saludo mindungüis.


----------



## Toctocquienes (17 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Es importante meterse con mucha vocacion a una ingenieria, porque si no te vas a replantear y mucho que cojones pintas en



Hete aquí el error: la vocación. 
Quien entra a estudiar ingeniería impulsado por la pasión por aprender va a sufrir lo indecible viendo que todo el sistema está montado para que la gente mediocre pase curso repitiendo lo que dicen unos funcionarios anticuados y despreciando cualquier clase de iniciativa o sentimiento creativo. 
La universidad no está para formar ingenieros. Está para filtrar remeros dóciles.

Esto no es EEUU. Aquí no se forma a la gente para que sea brillante y creativa, se les prepara para querer hacerse funcionarios.


----------



## mr nobody (17 Ene 2022)

al menos con 20 tacos que deduzco que debes tener mas o menos ya estas haciendo algo bien, que es forear. Encontraras mas sabiduria aqui (si rebuscas entre toda la mierda) que en la uni


----------



## Patatas03 (17 Ene 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Hete aquí el error: la vocación.
> Quien entra a estudiar ingeniería impulsado por la pasión por aprender va a sufrir lo indecible viendo que todo el sistema está montado para que la gente mediocre pase curso repitiendo lo que dicen unos funcionarios anticuados y despreciando cualquier clase de iniciativa o sentimiento creativo.
> La universidad no está para formar ingenieros. Está para filtrar remeros dóciles.
> 
> Esto no es EEUU. Aquí no se forma a la gente para que sea brillante y creativa, se les prepara para querer hacerse funcionarios.



En los 3 años que llevo, las asignaturas que me han servido para aprender algo util, las piedo contar con los dedos de una mano.

Es un sistema que simplemente es erroneo, no se aprende casi nada utIl


----------



## copy paste (17 Ene 2022)

un tema completamente ausente en la ingeniería de telecomunicaciones es el daño que causan las radiaciones electromagnéticas, y sin saberlo son los que estan instalando las armas modernas contra la población


----------



## Patatas03 (17 Ene 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> al menos si con 20 tacos que deduzco que debes tener mas o menos ya estas haciendo algo bien, que es forear. Encontraras mas sabiduria aqui (si rebuscas entre toda la mierda) que en la uni



La verdad que foreo poco, ni idea de si hay cosas interesantes por aqui, pero para mi los foros son muy interesantes para contactar con gente de cualquier tipo o incluso para usarlos de periodico hahah


----------



## Komanche O_o (17 Ene 2022)

Calla y ajústame el WiFi, picateclas....


----------



## Toctocquienes (17 Ene 2022)

Son funcionarios y por lo tanto están blindados. Les suda la polla que se aprenda o que no. 
En España el éxito académico está ligado a la sumisión a lo que digan los funcionarios, no a los conocimientos que adquieras.


----------



## SolyCalma (17 Ene 2022)

Estas aprendiendo que el sistema esta podrido y es una mierda, algo es algo.


----------



## Patatas03 (17 Ene 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Estas aprendiendo que el sistema esta podrido y es una mierda, algo es algo.



Un profesor asociado nos confirmo que la unica manera de entrar en una universidad es siendo amigo de, es mas, el mismo estaba dandonos clase porque era amigo de..


----------



## Axouxere (17 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> examenes en los que caen cosas que ni siquiera se han dado en el temario, y esto ultimo es algo comun en muchas asignaturas, no es que sea un caso aislado.



Hace 35 años ya era así en industriales. Los profesores no se sabían programar, se les echaba el tiempo encima y te decían "eso mirenlo ustedes" o se preguntaban cosas que ni se habían dado, ni sabías que entraban.
No te lo digo para que te resignes. Son unos estudios que si no llegas ya amargado te amargan ellos.


----------



## pandaGTI (17 Ene 2022)

copy paste dijo:


> un tema completamente ausente en la ingeniería de telecomunicaciones es el daño que causan las radiaciones electromagnéticas, y sin saberlo son los que estan instalando las armas modernas contra la población



En mi época si se contaban los efectos, otra cosa es que algunos lo hayan olvidado por dinero!


----------



## Patatas03 (17 Ene 2022)

copy paste dijo:


> un tema completamente ausente en la ingeniería de telecomunicaciones es el daño que causan las radiaciones electromagnéticas, y sin saberlo son los que estan instalando las armas modernas contra la población



Hombre, depende de en que rango de frecuencias nos movamos puede ser algo mas peligroso, esta claro que vivir cerca de una zona con muchas antenas (con la potencia que tienen) no es para nada bueno.

Esto es como si te pones a vivir cerca de una estacion transformadora.


Si te expones durante mucho tiempo puedes llegar a pillar cualquier cosa.


----------



## ueee3 (17 Ene 2022)

Enhorabuena, podrás colgar el título y decir "soy ingeniero". Para luego, ponerte a aprender cosas prácticas para España.
[automerge]1642425388[/automerge]
Enhorabuena, podrás colgar el título y decir "soy ingeniero". Para luego, ponerte a aprender cosas prácticas para España.


----------



## Patatas03 (17 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Enhorabuena, podrás colgar el título y decir "soy ingeniero". Para luego, ponerte a aprender cosas prácticas para España.
> [automerge]1642425388[/automerge]
> Enhorabuena, podrás colgar el título y decir "soy ingeniero". Para luego, ponerte a aprender cosas prácticas para España.



En España al salir de la carrera no es que la situacion este mejor, carnicas y picateclas. Aqui no hay trabajo de teleco puro.

Si quieres vivir decentemente o te vas del pais o te estudias una oposición.


----------



## copy paste (17 Ene 2022)

pandaGTI dijo:


> En mi época si se contaban los efectos, otra cosa es que algunos lo hayan olvidado por dinero!





Patatas03 dijo:


> Hombre, depende de en que rango de frecuencias nos movamos puede ser algo mas peligroso, esta claro que vivir cerca de una zona con muchas antenas (con la potencia que tienen) no es para nada bueno.
> 
> Esto es como si te pones a vivir cerca de una estacion transformadora.
> 
> ...



el tema está ausente también en los libros de texto

y los daños son causados también a bajas frecuencias, incluso por las ondas electromagnéticas emitidas por líneas de transmisión,

el límite seguro para la salud es de 0.1 microteslas, límite que es ignorado por la industria


----------



## lefebre (17 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> En los 3 años que llevo, las asignaturas que me han servido para aprender algo util, las piedo contar con los dedos de una mano.
> 
> Es un sistema que simplemente es erroneo, no se aprende casi nada utIl



¿que asignatura ves inútil? Pon un ejemplo. Lo mismo te has equivocado y lo que necesitas es hacer una FP...


----------



## Blogan (17 Ene 2022)

Llorones.

Las carreras hoy en día son poco más que un cursillo de verano.

Busca examenes de hace 15 años.


Después entran a la vida laboral y no saben na de na. Y te dicen que no valía para ná lo que han estudiado. Pues pienso lo mismo, no vale para na de na.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (17 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> En los 3 años que llevo, las asignaturas que me han servido para aprender algo util, las piedo contar con los dedos de una mano.
> 
> Es un sistema que simplemente es erroneo, no se aprende casi nada utIl



El problema es que te enchufan la teoría por un embudo sin que tengas la más mínima noción de qué utilidad tiene esa teoría. A mi me pasó algo parecido con las ecuaciones diferenciales.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (17 Ene 2022)

Especialidad? Tienes pinta de sistemas de teleco. O estás haciendo la generalista?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (17 Ene 2022)

celador con algun fin de semana en centro de salud de barrio y 2 trienios...cerca de 1700 euros.


----------



## Clorhídrico (17 Ene 2022)

Dentro de un par de años cuando estés aparcando tu Mercedes en la plaza de garaje de tu chalet de 2000 metros lo verás todo con otra perspectiva.*

*Ficción publicitaria que no tiene por qué reflejar la realidad.


----------



## Verita Serum (17 Ene 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Hete aquí el error: la vocación.
> Quien entra a estudiar ingeniería impulsado por la pasión por aprender va a sufrir lo indecible viendo que todo el sistema está montado para que la gente mediocre pase curso repitiendo lo que dicen unos funcionarios anticuados y despreciando cualquier clase de iniciativa o sentimiento creativo.
> La universidad no está para formar ingenieros. Está para filtrar remeros dóciles.
> 
> Esto no es EEUU. Aquí no se forma a la gente para que sea brillante y creativa, se les prepara para querer hacerse funcionarios.



Tampoco allí; de hecho la basura que ves es el modelo importado de allí.


----------



## fenderman (17 Ene 2022)

Dale fuerte a la programación que antenas vas a diseñar pocas .....


----------



## jap01 (17 Ene 2022)

Estas aprendiendo a aprobar exámenes…. Te parece poco?

Y aunque te parezca que no, todas esas perrerias hacen luego callo para la vida real que te espera después. Si sabes aprovecharlo te puede ir bien, ejerzas o no de ingeniero


----------



## Patatas03 (17 Ene 2022)

Blogan dijo:


> Llorones.
> 
> Las carreras hoy en día son poco más que un cursillo de verano.
> 
> ...



En mi uni el temario de hace 15 años era practicamente el mismo que se da ahira, d hecho he tenido en mi mano examenes de los años 2000 y aunque si wue es verdad que se ha producido una pequeña reduccion del temario practicamente se podia hacer el 80% del examen con lo que se nos da ahora.

Yo no se en que universidad habreis estudiado algunos, pero en la mia don bastante serios.

Y es mas, el examen de análisis de sistemas del año pasado me lo estudie con unos apuntes del curso 2004-2005 que nos pasaron (era una carpeta que tenia vida por si misma) porque literalmente no ha cambiado ni las diapositivas.

Luego si que es verdad que hay alguna asignatura como gestion de empresa que es regalada, pero no es lo comun.


----------



## lonchagordista (17 Ene 2022)

joder, si el temario de hace 20 años ya era de hace 30 años... El temario de ahora debe ser de hace 50 años. 

¿Los profesores siguen poniendo diapositivas de acetato? No han tenido tiempo todavía de modernizarse, poco a poco.


----------



## Patatas03 (17 Ene 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> Tampoco allí; de hecho la basura que ves es el modelo importado de allí.



La forma de impartir las clases en la uni de españa esta a años luz de la de otras universidades europeas, solo te digo que hay gente que se va de erasmus, viaja, sale de fiesta y aprende mas que aqui. De hecho la tonica general de los alumnos que vuelven de erasmus es que dicen que en otros paises las clases son mucho mas practicas que en España


----------



## qbit (17 Ene 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Estas aprendiendo que el sistema esta podrido y es una mierda, algo es algo.



Y por lo tanto, desear que caiga, y sin embargo, sólo veo borreguismo y deseo de adaptarse y continuismo.


----------



## Patatas03 (17 Ene 2022)

lonchagordista dijo:


> joder, si el temario de hace 20 años ya era de hace 30 años... El temario de ahora debe ser de hace 50 años.
> 
> ¿Los profesores siguen poniendo diapositivas de acetato? No han tenido tiempo todavía de modernizarse, poco a poco.



El temario de algunas asignaturas AHORA es de los 2000, si, hay profesores tan vagos que no cambian ni las putas dispositivas.

Los tipicos a los que le importa una mierda su asignatura, que parece que van a clase por compromiso y explican como una mierda.

Lo peor de todo es que uno en concreto era tan vago que las practicas que contaban como un 30% ni las miro, e hizo que el examen contara el 100%.

Luego tambien era muy gracioso que seguia teniendo en los apuntes formulas mal que ni se habia dignado a corregir en por lo menos 20 años, y tenia los cojones de decir, ah pues si al revisar el temario pendaba que ya habia subsanado estos errores.

Hahaha un crack


----------



## Toctocquienes (17 Ene 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> Tampoco allí; de hecho la basura que ves es el modelo importado de allí.



Ni de coña. Vamos, para nada.

Yo he trabajado con docenas de ingenieros norteamericanos y no hay color.


----------



## Patatas03 (17 Ene 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


> Dentro de un par de años cuando estés aparcando tu Mercedes en la plaza de garaje de tu chalet de 2000 metros lo verás todo con otra perspectiva.*
> 
> *Ficción publicitaria que no tiene por qué reflejar la realidad



Cambia Mercedes por fiat multipla y chalet por barrio de chusma y lo tienes.

En España para empezar a cobrar decentemente ya tienes que ser medio senior.


----------



## SolyCalma (17 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Y por lo tanto, desear que caiga, y sin embargo, sólo veo borreguismo y deseo de adaptarse y continuismo.



Caera por su propio peso, con respecto al sistema universitario yo preveo en el futuro mucha menos afluencia en universidades tradicionales y más gente en cursos rapidos, prácticos y directos ya sea online o presenciales de forma privada pero que vayan al grano y den la esencia de 4 años en 1 o 2, ofreciendo prácticas de 6 meses.


----------



## lonchagordista (17 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Cambia Mercedes por fiat multipla y chalet por barrio de chusma y lo tienes.
> 
> En España para empezar a cobrar decentemente ya tienes que ser medio senior.



Eso era antes... Cambia fiat multipla por patinete y barrio de chusma por casa de los padres o piso de estudiantes. 

Yo no sé cómo no se van a tomar por culo las universidades ya. Antes de la burbuja tenía un pase, pero ahora es muy obvio...


----------



## chemarin (17 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Fdo:Estudiante de 3 de Teleco.
> 
> La ingeniería es muerte en vida chavales, en el instituto te lo ponían como el no-va-mas pero la realidad es bien distinta.
> 
> ...



Lo que tú quieras, pero lo malo no es lo que dices, lo triste es que no te apasiona lo que estudias, y si no te apasionas serás mediocre.


----------



## javac (17 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Fdo:Estudiante de 3 de Teleco.
> 
> La ingeniería es muerte en vida chavales, en el instituto te lo ponían como el no-va-mas pero la realidad es bien distinta.
> 
> ...



Soloingeniría, gran foro

Tranquilo, acabarás haciendo gestión de gente con tu ingeniería en lugar de algo técnico.
De la ingeniería tambien se sale (y se acaba)


----------



## Progretón (17 Ene 2022)

Ingeniería de teleco: acabar amargado antes de acabar la carrera, título con mucho relumbrón y salario en proporción inversa a éste. Y como seas de _cacharrear_, como es mi caso, olvídate. En España apenas hay industria de equipos de telecomicación, redes, antenas y demás, te dedicarás a las ventas o a redactar proyectos.

Yo he acabado de picateclas en cuerpo de _funcis_ de carrera del estado. Curro en un ministerio, salario cortito pero _saluc_ a raudales.


----------



## rjota (17 Ene 2022)

Maleta o metralleta.


----------



## Zomb (17 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> La forma de impartir las clases en la uni de españa esta a años luz de la de otras universidades europeas, solo te digo que hay gente que se va de erasmus, viaja, sale de fiesta y aprende mas que aqui. De hecho la tonica general de los alumnos que vuelven de erasmus es que dicen que en otros paises las clases son mucho mas practicas que en España



Mira hermano estoy estudiando ingeniería fuera de España (después de haber cursado 1 año en España anteriormente, empecé de 0) y no te flipes. Los que se van de erasmus fuera salvo en MUY CONTADAS ocasiones literalmente les regalan el curso porque les suda la polla los profesores que el erasmus apruebe o no, es más, conviene que apruebe porque así no hay que hacer ningún tipo de papeleo. A lo mejor no te lo dicen por vergüenza o decoro pero sé de testimonios reales de que les hacen """""""exámenes""""" orales en los que le preguntan temario hasta que aciertan y pum venga tu 5, él contento y el profesor aún más. Y si no, a lo mejor les dan un 5 directamente en el examen o vete a saber, el caso es que aprueban con el nabo.

Si te metes en una universidad buena de verdad Europea por lo normal, te dan por todos lados, es increíble el nivel que gastan aquí, sobretodo en los exámenes que son una follada. En España, la dificultad está en "jódete, muerete" y que los profesores/sistema está desfasado al absurdo. Pero la dificultad fuera de España es dificultad real, de ser complicado de cojones.

Así luego en Europa no reconocen muchos títulos de ingeniería en España. Si la dificultad que se gasta aquí fuera se gastase en España, te aseguro que más de uno lloraría sangre.


----------



## Fomenkiano (17 Ene 2022)

Las escuelas de ingeniería de España viven ancladas en el sXIX, en la idea de seleccionar mandos de dirección de grandes empresas. La idea es que fuera una especie de oposición (cómo a Juez y Magistrado) encubierta. Por eso el 90% de la carrera son asignaturas sin ninguna utilidad, en los exámenes no ponen lo que les da la gana para que pagues academias o que necesites varias convocatorias para aprobar. La razón es evidente, sólo gente con posibles y castuza podría llegar a ser ingeniero en España, ya que muy poca gente podía dedicarse a estudiar sin hacer otra cosa 7-10 años (antes la carrera era de 6) . La ingeniería ha cambiado, el papel de los ingenieros en la sociedad también. 

Es muy triste salir de la carrera, y si realmente te quieres dedicar a ello, tienes que volver a ponerte a estudiar cosas útiles, porque lo que has visto es demasiado generalista. A los que contratamos ingenieros nos pasa lo mismo, si quieres que un chico recién salido funcione necesitas hacer un esfuerzo formativo muy grande.


----------



## Fomenkiano (17 Ene 2022)

Zomb dijo:


> Mira hermano estoy estudiando ingeniería fuera de España (después de haber cursado 1 año en España anteriormente, empecé de 0) y no te flipes. Los que se van de erasmus fuera salvo en MUY CONTADAS ocasiones literalmente les regalan el curso porque les suda la polla los profesores que el erasmus apruebe o no, es más, conviene que apruebe porque así no hay que hacer ningún tipo de papeleo. A lo mejor no te lo dicen por vergüenza o decoro pero sé de testimonios reales de que les hacen """""""exámenes""""" orales en los que le preguntan temario hasta que aciertan y pum venga tu 5, él contento y el profesor aún más. Y si no, a lo mejor les dan un 5 directamente en el examen o vete a saber, el caso es que aprueban con el nabo.
> 
> Si te metes en una universidad buena de verdad Europea por lo normal, te dan por todos lados, es increíble el nivel que gastan aquí, sobretodo en los exámenes que son una follada. En España, la dificultad está en "jódete, muerete" y que los profesores/sistema está desfasado al absurdo. Pero la dificultad fuera de España es dificultad real, de ser complicado de cojones.
> 
> Así luego en Europa no reconocen muchos títulos de ingeniería en España. Si la dificultad que se gasta aquí fuera se gastase en España, te aseguro que más de uno lloraría sangre.



No sé como será en Europa, pero en España hasta hace poco se estudiaba el 68000 de Motorola, ahora lo han cambiado creo por Arduino. Con todos mis respetos para Arduino, pero que te enseñen Arduino en una escuela de ingeniería es simplemente una estafa.


----------



## Können (17 Ene 2022)

Zomb dijo:


> Mira hermano estoy estudiando ingeniería fuera de España (después de haber cursado 1 año en España anteriormente, empecé de 0) y no te flipes. Los que se van de erasmus fuera salvo en MUY CONTADAS ocasiones literalmente les regalan el curso porque les suda la polla los profesores que el erasmus apruebe o no, es más, conviene que apruebe porque así no hay que hacer ningún tipo de papeleo. A lo mejor no te lo dicen por vergüenza o decoro pero sé de testimonios reales de que les hacen """""""exámenes""""" orales en los que le preguntan temario hasta que aciertan y pum venga tu 5, él contento y el profesor aún más. Y si no, a lo mejor les dan un 5 directamente en el examen o vete a saber, el caso es que aprueban con el nabo.
> 
> Si te metes en una universidad buena de verdad Europea por lo normal, te dan por todos lados, es increíble el nivel que gastan aquí, sobretodo en los exámenes que son una follada. En España, la dificultad está en "jódete, muerete" y que los profesores/sistema está desfasado al absurdo. Pero la dificultad fuera de España es dificultad real, de ser complicado de cojones.
> 
> Así luego en Europa no reconocen muchos títulos de ingeniería en España. Si la dificultad que se gasta aquí fuera se gastase en España, te aseguro que más de uno lloraría sangre.




Y explican bien aunque pongan exámenes jodidos?


----------



## Benedicto Camela (17 Ene 2022)

copy paste dijo:


> un tema completamente ausente en la ingeniería de telecomunicaciones es el daño que causan las radiaciones electromagnéticas, y sin saberlo son los que estan instalando las armas modernas contra la población



Ese te lo dan en una optativa llamada Magufadas Varias.


----------



## mindugi (17 Ene 2022)

Aprenderás más esamblando una radio pirata en tu terraza
Tanto fourier y tanta polla de tratamiento teórico de señal para acabar picando código basura en una cárnica y dando las gracias como buen esclavo corporativo...

sabrás ya que el sector teleco es de los más intervenidos por el estado. Los sistemas de comunicación que emplees siempre estarán capados/vigilados


----------



## sonsol (17 Ene 2022)

Axouxere dijo:


> Hace 35 años ya era así en industriales. Los profesores no se sabían programar, se les echaba el tiempo encima y te decían "eso mirenlo ustedes" o se preguntaban cosas que ni se habían dado, ni sabías que entraban.
> No te lo digo para que te resignes. Son unos estudios que si no llegas ya amargado te amargan ellos.



Lo corroboro. Hace 20 años ya era así. Me sorprende que todo siga igual. En fin, no vale la pena el esfuerzo ni dar los mejores años por una ingeniería.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (17 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Fdo:Estudiante de 3 de Teleco.
> 
> La ingeniería es muerte en vida chavales, en el instituto te lo ponían como el no-va-mas pero la realidad es bien distinta.
> 
> ...



Eres un niñato en 3 de carrera que no sabe como funciona el mundo laboral. Aprende a ser humilde, a aprender cosas útiles y a currar.

Que te vas a dar una ostia bien gorda cuando entres cobrando 900 euros echando mil horas y uno de FP te duplique el sueldo y sea tu jefe.

Las carreras sólo valen lo que te aporten a ti en conocimiento. El resto son gilipolleces.

PD: Conozco ingenieros navales, aeroespaciales...(carreras muy jodidas) yendo de sobrados y acabando en el paro por esa arrogancia que tienen (algunos, obviamente no todos ni de lejos)


----------



## Begemot (17 Ene 2022)

Pues sí, otro que puede corroborar lo mismo. De las asignaturas de la superior de industriales prácticamente ninguna tenía utilidad para la vida profesional. Yo la hice en los 90 y cuando acabé el panorama era desolador. Lo único que había era consultoría y software. Y aquí me hallo. Hubiese servido un carrera técnica en informática y me hubiese incorporado antes al mundo laboral y seguramente progresado más rápido en la empresa. Y me hubiese ahorrado los veranos estudiando (fueron 6) y alguna academia en el primer curso. En España no merece la pena y con nuestro inexistente tejido industrial es prácticamente imposible ejercer de ingeniero. Al final te acaban enseñado a aprobar exámenes y a ser un organizado gestor (remero).


----------



## jorobachov (17 Ene 2022)

Es cómo enseñar Pascal en ingeniería informática ... Si , existe un desfase absurdo y total entre la realidad del mercado actual y lo que se enseña.


----------



## mindugi (17 Ene 2022)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> Las escuelas de ingeniería de España viven ancladas en el sXIX, en la idea de seleccionar mandos de dirección de grandes empresas. La idea es que fuera una especie de oposición (cómo a Juez y Magistrado) encubierta. Por eso el 90% de la carrera son asignaturas sin ninguna utilidad, en los exámenes no ponen lo que les da la gana para que pagues academias o que necesites varias convocatorias para aprobar. La razón es evidente, sólo gente con posibles y castuza podría llegar a ser ingeniero en España, ya que muy poca gente podía dedicarse a estudiar sin hacer otra cosa 7-10 años (antes la carrera era de 6) . La ingeniería ha cambiado, el papel de los ingenieros en la sociedad también.
> 
> Es muy triste salir de la carrera, y si realmente te quieres dedicar a ello, tienes que volver a ponerte a estudiar cosas útiles, porque lo que has visto es demasiado generalista. A los que contratamos ingenieros nos pasa lo mismo, si quieres que un chico recién salido funcione necesitas hacer un esfuerzo formativo muy grande.



No interesa que haya demasiado "ingenio" en un país hiperregulado de lacayos obedientes a la administración. Prima más redactar memorias haciendo copia-pegas de normas que luego nadie lee, pero que algún burócrata requiere para conseguir el "permiso" de la administración para ejecutar... yo qué sé cambiar un enchufe. En España los papeles son sagrados.

La ingeniería en España es una oposición de 4 años ( más 2 años de máster)
Cuando el funci te aprueba una asignatura la universidad te ingresa unos 6 créditos ECTS (moneda funcionarial). El régimen drena la vitalidad de tu juventud a cambio de un valor ficticio.

Una vez acumulas 240 créditos puedes comprar el título que la universidad te vende. El titulito no basta para ejecutar proyectos, hay que pasar también por la mafia de los colegios que se cobran su correspondiente mordida.


----------



## Zomb (17 Ene 2022)

Können dijo:


> Y explican bien aunque pongan exámenes jodidos?



La mayoría de profesores sí explican bien o se esfuerzan (eso sí, como le preguntes 2 veces lo mismo te dice "mira chico, no soy tu padre, búscate la vida") pero como tengas la mala suerte de que te toque uno que explique de culo o sea "muy de lo suyo" (osea, hacerlo como él te lo explica), ya puedes ir rezando; pero gracias a Dios no es lo común, diría que ocurre un 10-20% de las veces.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (17 Ene 2022)

En este hilo de FC se puede ver gente bastante molesta porque estudiaron ingeniería telemática pero solo encuentran trabajo de informático. Algunos dicen que se sienten estafados.



https://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=4838849



En mi opinión es mejor hacer uno o dos ciclos formativos que esta carrera.


----------



## ProfePaco (17 Ene 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> Es cómo enseñar Pascal en ingeniería informática ... Si , existe un desfase absurdo y total entre la realidad del mercado actual y lo que se enseña.



Pascal está muy vivo. Mira Delphi lo que puede hacer:

Un sólo código y compilas para Mac, iOS, Android y Windows.

Con un sólo código.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (17 Ene 2022)

Consejo, abandona teleco y métete en informática: más fácil y al final acabarás trabajando de lo mismo, aunque si ya estás en tercero no merece la pena.
Conozco a unos cuantos que hicimos la misma jugada y al final estamos trabajando con los antiguos compañeros y en algunos casos estamos hasta cobrando más.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (17 Ene 2022)

Si quieres tener oportunidades laborales reales estudia específicamente para sacarte el CCNA. La carrera de telecos es demasiado genérica.


----------



## MIP (17 Ene 2022)

Joder cuatro cursos que suerte, en mi época eran 6 y a callar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ene 2022)

Te compro que las salidas para cualquier carrera decente en este país son una mierda, pero no te compro que la carrera sea dura. Ahora no. Excepto en 4-5 facultades en toda España, en el resto el nivel actual no es ni el 10% de lo que era hace 25 años. La mayoría de los que vienen con buena base del instituto se lo sacan en 4 años y con buenas notas. Hace 25 años aprobaban un 5% y con aprobados pelados.

Fuente: los 2000 exalumnos que he tenido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ene 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Joder cuatro cursos que suerte, en mi época eran 6 y a callar.



Y 6 que se acababan convirtiendo en 8.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ene 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> ¿que asignatura ves inútil? Pon un ejemplo. Lo mismo te has equivocado y lo que necesitas es hacer una FP...



El error de la mayoría de los que se meten en la uni. Buscan algo práctico, que es lo que es en realidad una fp.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ene 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> El problema es que te enchufan la teoría por un embudo sin que tengas la más mínima noción de qué utilidad tiene esa teoría. A mi me pasó algo parecido con las ecuaciones diferenciales.



Pero es que las matemáticas se enseñan así para que las puedas aplicar a infinidad de casos. Es en la asignatura correspondiente donde te tienen que decir que tienes que usar una ED para resolver algo concreto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ene 2022)

fenderman dijo:


> Dale fuerte a la programación que antenas vas a diseñar pocas .....



Es demasiado específico y realmente 4 gatos se pueden dedicar a ello.


----------



## reconvertido (17 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> En los 3 años que llevo, las asignaturas que me han servido para aprender algo util, las piedo contar con los dedos de una mano.
> 
> Es un sistema que simplemente es erroneo, no se aprende casi nada utIl



"Creo" que confundes aplicado con útil.
Confundes "training with education".
La universidad está para educarte, no para entrenarte.
Si buscas trastear sin entender los fundamentos, lo suyo habría sido hacer algún grado o algún curso del INAEM.


----------



## jorobachov (17 Ene 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Pascal está muy vivo. Mira Delphi lo que puede hacer:
> 
> Un sólo código y compilas para Mac, iOS, Android y Windows.
> 
> Con un sólo código.



Ya no se llevan las aplicaciones Desktop...


----------



## Polonia Viva (17 Ene 2022)

Soy teleco y no hay día que no me arrepienta de haberme metido en esa mierda.

Por cierto, tengo malas noticias para ti: el sufrimiento al acabar la carrera no ha hecho más que empezar.


----------



## butricio (17 Ene 2022)

Ganaras mas en todos los aspectos siendo electricista


----------



## Thuma Dree (17 Ene 2022)

la simple aberración de tener a un funcionario dando clases en una ingeniería es para salir por patas de ahí


----------



## Gentilischi (17 Ene 2022)

Llego tarde al hilo. Buenas OP. Si trabajas de ingeniero el tema está currar unos cuantos años aquí y luego pirate a *Suiza*. 



Ponte el video a *velocidad x1,5 (o a x2)* y escúchalo de fondo. Si te interesa el tema, mírate su *Twitch* y participa en su grupo de Telegram "Consultorio Suizo". A mi incluso me ha contestado MP de Instagram. Es un tío super enrollado. 

Empieza a ver sus *videos más antiguos*. En uno entrevista a un español que estudió una FP de mantenimiento de ascensores y a día de hoy cobro *50k como mecánico en una planta de fabricación de bicicletas. *



https://youtube.com/user/mathsurf



Estos años serán duros, sí. Pero a medio plazo te espera un salario suizo de 100k. Ahorrando 30k al año e invirtiendo en el SP500 te podrás jubilar bien joven. 

Consejo si quieres sufrir menos: paga pasta para ir a ACADEMIAS.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (17 Ene 2022)

Si fueras subnormal podrías meterte en Podeguarremos a cobrar paga por retrasado o ir a Sálvame de contertulio, pero si estás en 3º de teleco serás una persona normal, así que mal futuro te auguro.

Hazte un onlyfans follandote cojines o perros de peluche o cosas así.


----------



## Coln (17 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Fdo:Estudiante de 3 de Teleco.
> 
> La ingeniería es muerte en vida chavales, en el instituto te lo ponían como el no-va-mas pero la realidad es bien distinta.
> 
> ...




Tengo un familiar haciendo una Ing en Alemania, son muchos más practicos, menos exigentes en la teoría y sobre todo tocas temas laborales actuales porque la formación es dual. Creo que sin padrino lo mejor es hacer una FP y buscarse la vida, pero si tienes padrino puede merecer la pena para acabar en una buena empresa y hacer carrera, pero eso también conlleva su esfuerzo, merece la pena dedicarle tu vida a eso?

A mi me gustaría hacer un grado medio de la rama telecomunicaciones, y eso que me veo capaz de ir a la UNI,convalidan asignaturas, pero paso, quiero aprender cosas utiles y sentirme util, poder ganarme la vida haciendo cosas con mis propias manos.


----------



## Patatas03 (17 Ene 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Especialidad? Tienes pinta de sistemas de teleco. O estás haciendo la generalista?



Heheh cazado.


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Te compro que las salidas para cualquier carrera decente en este país son una mierda, pero no te compro que la carrera sea dura. Ahora no. Excepto en 4-5 facultades en toda España, en el resto el nivel actual no es ni el 10% de lo que era hace 25 años. La mayoría de los que vienen con buena base del instituto se lo sacan en 4 años y con buenas notas. Hace 25 años aprobaban un 5% y con aprobados pelados.
> 
> Fuente: los 2000 exalumnos que he tenido.



Yo no se de donde habras sacado tus exalumnos, pero te digo una cosa, si que es verdad que a partir de segundo hay asignaturas que no son tan tocho y cualquier persona que estudie se la saca facil con un 5.

Pero hay asignaturas muy muy jodidas que el 80% de la gente se la deja para erasmus, yo he estado en asignaturas en las que literalmente no entrabamos en la clase mas grande de la facultad (quiza unas 200 personas o mas, con televisiones y microfonos para poder escuchar al profesor).

A rasgos generales si eres algo trabajador (empezar a estudiar 1 mes antes de los examenes minimo) te puedes sacar la carrera "facil" rascando notas de 5-6. Pero las asignaturas pepino de esta manera no te las sacas ni para atras.

Tambien cabe decir que no tiene nada que ver sacarse la carrera en 4 años que en 6, en 6 años cualquier mindungüi se la puede acabar sacando siendo medio trabajador.


----------



## Burrocracia (17 Ene 2022)

Blogan dijo:


> Llorones.
> 
> Las carreras hoy en día son poco más que un cursillo de verano.
> 
> ...



Los que estudiaban hace 15 años(1997) escuchaban lo mismo:"Antes si que era difícil, antes si que era duro, con el plan antiguo ,además corríamos delante de los grises y follabamos más y hacíamos 25 deportes a la vez,ahora sois unos flojos y os lo regalan " 
Y así generación tras generación.


----------



## Patatas03 (17 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y 6 que se acababan convirtiendo en 8.



Si tuviera que pegarme 6 años (otros 3 minimo) para sacarme Teleco me empiezo a preparar oposiciones hoy mismo y dejo la carrera como algo secundario.

3 años y estoy quemado de cojones, y a cualquiera que le preguntes de mi facultad te va a decir lo mismo.

No es que esto sea algo aislado, es que es un pensamiento general en Teleco y en la mayoria de estudiantes de ingenierias (a excepcion de informaticos que esos van a parte).

He llegado a ver chavales de in


Gentilischi dijo:


> Llego tarde al hilo. Buenas OP. Si trabajas de ingeniero el tema está currar unos cuantos años aquí y luego pirate a *Suiza*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, se quien es el chico, a wallstreetwolverine lo sigo bastante.

Mi problema es que me gustaria quedarme en España, sobre todo por el tema familia, montar en aviones no es que me guste mucho tampoco como para estar viniendo a españa en puentes... Como mucho me vendria en navidad, SS y verano. Pero ver tan poco a mi familia me hace poca gracia.

Seguramente me saque la oposición a Policia Nacional que me gusta mucho y si quiero probar un par de años el trabajar fuera me pediría excedencia y me iria al extranjero a ver si me gratifica la experiencia.

Lo que tengo claro es que no voy a trabajar en la privada en españa por 1200€ sentado 8-10 horas al dia delante del PC. Para eso que contraten a otro mono.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (17 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Fdo:Estudiante de 3 de Teleco.
> 
> La ingeniería es muerte en vida chavales, en el instituto te lo ponían como el no-va-mas pero la realidad es bien distinta.
> 
> ...



Has escrito "mindungüis". Te mereces suspender.


----------



## Patatas03 (17 Ene 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Los que estudiaban hace 15 años(1997) escuchaban lo mismo:"Antes si que era difícil, antes si que era duro, con el plan antiguo ,además corríamos delante de los grises y follabamos más y hacíamos 25 deportes a la vez,ahora sois unos flojos y os lo regalan "
> Y así generación tras generación.



Cualquiera que haya visto los temarios de antes y ahora puede ver claramente que no ha habido tanto cambio como lo quieren poner.

Si, que ahora hay convocatoria extraordinaria que creo que antes no habia, y ahora hay alguna asignatura de primero que en alguna uni se puede hacer por parciales.

Pero yo creo que lo mas diferencial entre antes y ahora es que antes eran 6 años para salir como ingeniero superior y ahora con 4 puedes estar fuera. Si actualmente la carrera aun fuera de 6 años no habria ni la mitad de matriculados.

Que te plantabas minimo con 24 sin haber pegado un palo al agua, que quiza las salidas eran mejores, puede ser, pero hoy en dia la economia española esta en la mierda, ya puedes poner 8 años de carrera que 10 que vas a seguir teniendo cuenco de arroz.


----------



## Burrocracia (17 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Cualquiera que haya visto los temarios de antes y ahora puede ver claramente que no ha habido tanto cambio como lo quieren poner.
> 
> Si, que ahora hay convocatoria extraordinaria que creo que antes no habia, y ahora hay alguna asignatura de primero que en alguna uni se puede hacer por parciales.
> 
> ...



Es que no es verdad... Los temas son los mismos practicamente ,antes había técnica y superior ,ahora grado y master .Además ahora mínimo hay que saber 3 ó 4 idiomas ,informática ,soft skills y ser guapo ,todo para terminar con un sueldo de mierda ,antes por lo menos eran los putos amos (había pocos,y la económía no paraba de crecer ).

El problema siempre fue los profesores que siempre han sido unos hijos de Puta sádicos y vagos y mediocres y si alguno quería ser diferente ahí estaban los departamentos y las normativas para frenarlo .


----------



## Burrocracia (17 Ene 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Es que no es verdad... Los temas son los mismos practicamente ,antes había técnica y superior ,ahora grado y master .Además ahora mínimo hay que saber 3 ó 4 idiomas ,informática ,soft skills y ser guapo ,todo para terminar con un sueldo de mierda ,antes por lo menos eran los putos amos (había pocos,y la económía no paraba de crecer ).
> 
> El problema siempre fue los profesores que siempre han sido unos hijos de Puta sádicos y vagos y mediocres y si alguno quería ser diferente ahí estaban los departamentos y las normativas para frenarlo .



Y lo poco que ha cambiado es porque la Unión Europea les ha obligado si no todo seguiría igual que en el siglo XIX pero aún así estos mierdas se resisten a los cambios...


----------



## Genis Vell (17 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> En mi uni el temario de hace 15 años era practicamente el mismo que se da ahira, d hecho he tenido en mi mano examenes de los años 2000 y aunque si wue es verdad que se ha producido una pequeña reduccion del temario practicamente se podia hacer el 80% del examen con lo que se nos da ahora.
> 
> Yo no se en que universidad habreis estudiado algunos, pero en la mia don bastante serios.
> 
> ...



No te calientes, eso te lo dicen siempre, yo hice Industriales hace más de 20 años y lo mismo te decían, pues si te quejas ahora, tendrías que ver hace 15 años...

Y también vendrá el listo que te dirá, 4 años jajaja, la mía eran 5 y mucho más dura, y a mi que la hice cuando eran 5 años me decían jaja 5 años vaya regalo antes eran 6... lo mismo de siempre.

Dicho esto:

Acaba la puta carrera asume que es un titulo más, que alguna posibilidad de curro te dará y a remar puta, que los menas no se pagan solos.

Edito: haz Erasmus, para aprender no, para follar obviamente, si el covic te deja vete a Noruega, a follar rubias y ya, total alli hace tanto frio que no queda más remedio, a Italia no, salvo que lo que busques sea aprender italiano y viajar por un pais precioso.


----------



## George Orwell (18 Ene 2022)

Te lo dice un ingeniero.
Si quieres vivir bien en España sin pensar mucho en qué pasará mañana. Deja esa carrera, estudia magisterio, prepara una oposición con lo que has aprendido a sufrir en la ingeniería y a vivir.

No hagas como yo. Si la carrera te parece dura, espera a entrar en la industria.

Opción II (mejor): termina esa carrera, aprende inglés y lárgate.


----------



## Genis Vell (18 Ene 2022)

Joder ya sabemos que tampoco es la puta panacea, pero no pierdes nada por ir, es una experiencia y aprendes un idioma, aparte todos sabemos que follar se folla más estando fuera de casa, sin supervisión, con sitio... ahora si eres un puto nerd, bajo, granudo, gordo y protocalvo obviamente te da igual donde vayas, que es Erasmus no Lourdes.


----------



## Blogan (18 Ene 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Los que estudiaban hace 15 años(1997) escuchaban lo mismo:"Antes si que era difícil, antes si que era duro, con el plan antiguo ,además corríamos delante de los grises y follabamos más y hacíamos 25 deportes a la vez,ahora sois unos flojos y os lo regalan "
> Y así generación tras generación.



Es cierto, lo que yo sacaba un 8 o un 9 sobre 10, haciendo un examen de 15 años antes sería un 4 o un 5.

Con los años, trabajando me pasa la inversa con los que entran con el título fresco. No conocen ni lo básico que dábamos nosotros.


----------



## Burrocracia (18 Ene 2022)

Blogan dijo:


> Es cierto, lo que yo sacaba un 8 o un 9 sobre 10, haciendo un examen de 15 años antes sería un 4 o un 5.
> 
> Con los años, trabajando me pasa la inversa con los que entran con el título fresco. No conocen ni lo básico que dábamos nosotros.



Lo que pasa es que ahora eres tú el viejales cascarrabias y hace 15 años lo eran los otros y tu eras el chavalín . 

El temario,los libros las fórmulas son las mismas .
Es siempre la misma chorrada los jóvenes de los 90 por ejemplo(generación X ) que yo ya tengo recuerdo les decían lo mismo sus padres : Es que sois vagos ,pasotas ,lo tenéis todo muy fácil ,yo ha vuestra edad trabajaba en 2 curros, estudiaban 3 carreras,follaba mucho y derrocamos a Franco y además escuchábamos música de verdad ...Ahora son esos mismos los que le sueltan la chapa a los niños y jóvenes del presente y dentro de 30 años seran estos jóvenes ya ciencuentones los que le dirán que en su juventud si que lo tenían todo muy difícil y trabajan y estudiaban muchísimo así como que el trap y el reguetón si que eran música de verdad...


----------



## R_Madrid (18 Ene 2022)

es un clasico eso de poner cosas fuera de temario y que solo apruebe quien ha estudiado mucho mas de lo razonable y si tiene una epifanía que le genere la idea feliz necesaria y sin errores de calculo

real story


----------



## Blogan (18 Ene 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que ahora eres tú el viejales cascarrabias y hace 15 años lo eran los otros y tu eras el chavalín .
> 
> El temario,los libros las fórmulas son las mismas .
> Es siempre la misma chorrada los jóvenes de los 90 por ejemplo(generación X ) que yo ya tengo recuerdo les decían lo mismo sus padres : Es que sois vagos ,pasotas ,lo tenéis todo muy fácil ,yo ha vuestra edad trabajaba en 2 curros, estudiaban 3 carreras,follaba mucho y derrocamos a Franco y además escuchábamos música de verdad ...Ahora son esos mismos los que le sueltan la chapa a los niños y jóvenes del presente y dentro de 30 años seran estos jóvenes ya ciencuentones los que le dirán que en su juventud si que lo tenían todo muy difícil y trabajan y estudiaban muchísimo así como que el trap y el reguetón si que eran música de verdad...



Lo de follar no te has atrevido a ponerlo.


----------



## Glokta (18 Ene 2022)

Se nota que es epoca de exámenes, yo en su momento también acababa hasta la pollisima en esas fechas porque era un agonías y solía ir a por todas. Pero luego sobre todo al inicio del cuatrimestre suele ser de relax y sino se te daba mal pasabas un verano tranquilo

El pasó por la ingenieria lo veo como el proceso de hacer un boxeador de la nada, una de las cosas que hay que hacer es zurrarle tanto que luego cuando esté en el ring (entorno laboral) ni lo note. Es brutal pero es efectivo


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (18 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Hombre, depende de en que rango de frecuencias nos movamos puede ser algo mas peligroso, esta claro que vivir cerca de una zona con muchas antenas (con la potencia que tienen) no es para nada bueno.
> 
> Esto es como si te pones a vivir cerca de una estacion transformadora.
> 
> ...



Tu no has estudiado telecomunicaciones ni de coña.
Gilipollas.


----------



## DVD1975 (18 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> En los 3 años que llevo, las asignaturas que me han servido para aprender algo util, las piedo contar con los dedos de una mano.
> 
> Es un sistema que simplemente es erroneo, no se aprende casi nada utIl



Es inutil pq aquí en España no existen casi empresas que demandan telecos en el extranjero si 
Por no hablar que me acabo de acordar que vi una película en la cual el padre era químico y el hijo le gustaba lo mismo pues va y le dice al hijo que se olvide de estudiar química que es de fracasados que estudie bienes y raíces..la película es de usa


----------



## Dmtry (18 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Fdo:Estudiante de 3 de Teleco.
> 
> La ingeniería es muerte en vida chavales, en el instituto te lo ponían como el no-va-mas pero la realidad es bien distinta.
> 
> ...



Y para que estudias teleco si vas a acabar picando tecla igualmente (sobre todo si eres mediocre)


----------



## Magnum Ho (18 Ene 2022)

Blogan dijo:


> Llorones.
> 
> Las carreras hoy en día son poco más que un cursillo de verano.
> 
> ...



Mantente paleto, me hago exámenes de hace 20-30 años para preparar mi ingeniería y el nivel era menor o igual, de más difícil nada de nada. Siempre dando por culo los boomers.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (18 Ene 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Hete aquí el error: la vocación.
> Quien entra a estudiar ingeniería impulsado por la pasión por aprender va a sufrir lo indecible viendo que todo el sistema está montado para que la gente mediocre pase curso repitiendo lo que dicen unos funcionarios anticuados y despreciando cualquier clase de iniciativa o sentimiento creativo.
> La universidad no está para formar ingenieros. Está para filtrar remeros dóciles.
> 
> Esto no es EEUU. Aquí no se forma a la gente para que sea brillante y creativa, se les prepara para querer hacerse funcionarios.



Es como magisterio, en vez de enseñarte como actúan los adolescentes (kinky naty aunque sea fancy) te dicen que "es obligatorio que hagan la ESO porque se forman y es un desarrollo emocional y de la personalidad muy fuerte"
Y debatiendo con el llegas a la conclusión de "esto es lo que hemos dado en la carrera y es así y se aplica la normativa y punto"
Entonces le digo, vale, imagina que llega un determinado momento en el que un partido X dice que los niños blancos son más violentos y no se les ha de juntar con el resto porque les pueden agredir, dicen que tienen menos capacidad intelectual y han de ser enseñados con un retraso considerable respecto al resto. O más simple, los blancos tienen menos derecho a la educación por ser opresores históricos y lo pagarán los hijos, pues como, según tú, "es lo que dice la ley ha de cumplirse sin cuestionar y está hecho por expertos sin rigor ideológico" deberías estar de acuerdo con esta afirmación.

Si no admites que esto sea posible en el futuro, me estás dando la razón, si lo admites da mucho que decir de tu "maravilloso, perfecto e inequívoco sistema educativo que NUNCA va a dejar a nadie atrás salvo que la maravillosa orden de los rojos de turno lo diga."


----------



## Dr. Oldman (18 Ene 2022)

para lo unico que te valdra esa carrera es para ir con tu fiorino rematriculada, una escalera en madera en su techo y tu cajita de herramientas marca DEXTER. Instalarás fibra para alguna subcontrata de telefonica y si tienes suerte y no descuidas tu barba, podras fockearte a alguna milf en su casa.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (18 Ene 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> para lo unico que te valdra esa carrera es para ir con tu fiorino rematriculada, una escalera en madera en su techo y tu cajita de herramientas marca DEXTER. Instalarás fibra para alguna subcontrata de telefonica y si tienes suerte y no descuidas tu barba, podras fockearte a alguna milf en su casa.



Creo que la carrera de telecos no sirve, es demasiado genérica. Para instalar fibra óptica hay cursos mucho más específicos, y por lo tanto mejores, para poder realizar esta labor.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (18 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Fdo:Estudiante de 3 de Teleco.
> 
> La ingeniería es muerte en vida chavales, en el instituto te lo ponían como el no-va-mas pero la realidad es bien distinta.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que cuentas de Teleco es aplicable a otras carreras universitarias, no es exclusivo de tus estudios. La vocación no te libra de tener las mismas sensaciones negativas que tu tienes, todo lo contrario, para alguien vocacional encontrarse con esa mierda es deprimente.

Suerte con "medios"


----------



## charofilia (18 Ene 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Opción II (mejor): termina esa carrera, aprende inglés y lárgate.



hilo cerrado, abandonen la sala.


----------



## estertores (18 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> examenes en los que caen cosas que ni siquiera se han dado en el temario, y esto ultimo es algo comun en muchas asignaturas, no es que sea un caso aislado.



Claro que no es un caso aislado, es algo hecho a propósito para que la gente con un mínimo de dignidad y amor propio abandonen la carrera y sólo queden los que tienen mentalidad de esclavos sumisos y están dispuestos a tragar con todo.

Las universidades acutales no son centros de enseñanza, son centros de castración mental y espiritual que fabrican esclavos útiles.


----------



## Aristóteles (18 Ene 2022)

Ingeniería de Telecos = Fábrica de Consultores de Software tardíos salvo que te enchufen en Abertis, y para eso mejor estudiar Ingeniería Informática, que al menos estarás familiarizado con lo que es el código más allá de crear un WebService tipo y pasarás las entrevistas paleolíticas donde te preguntan por MergeSorts y árboles binarioss


----------



## Patatas03 (18 Ene 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Creo que la carrera de telecos no sirve, es demasiado genérica. Para instalar fibra óptica hay cursos mucho más específicos, y por lo tanto mejores, para poder realizar esta labor.



Un teleco no se dedica a instalar fibra óptica xDD ::


----------



## Abrojo (18 Ene 2022)

aunque ya lo habrás experimentado en carne propia o ajena, en los finales te van a poner el culo como un bostezo antes de acabar la carrera


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 Ene 2022)

jap01 dijo:


> Estas aprendiendo a aprobar exámenes…. Te parece poco?
> 
> Y aunque te parezca que no, todas esas perrerias hacen luego callo para la vida real que te espera después. Si sabes aprovecharlo te puede ir bien, ejerzas o no de ingeniero



sí

te puede servir para escurrir el bulto en el trabajo, decir lo que el otro quiere escuchar, y así

cosas por desgracia muy importantes en la vida real en esta mierda de país


----------



## pepe01 (18 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Fdo:Estudiante de 3 de Teleco.
> 
> La ingeniería es muerte en vida chavales, en el instituto te lo ponían como el no-va-mas pero la realidad es bien distinta.
> 
> ...



Está claro, una ingienería cuesta, es algo que sólo se puese sacar teniendo 18 años, para ser capaz de tragar lo que sea, y teniendo un intelecto privilegiado, la pena es que si quieres vivir bien, sólo sirve para emigrar, España es un erial para un ingeniero, al final emigrar u opositar, no hay otra.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Genis Vell (18 Ene 2022)

pepe01 dijo:


> Está claro, una ingienería cuesta, es algo que sólo se puese sacar teniendo 18 años, para ser capaz de tragar lo que sea, y *teniendo un intelecto privilegiado*, la pena es que si quieres vivir bien, sólo sirve para emigrar, España es un erial para un ingeniero, al final emigrar u opositar, no hay otra.
> 
> Saludos y suerte.



Bueno tampoco nos flipemos eh... que yo tengo una ingeniería superior industrial sacada en 5 años y conozco a muchos que también la tiene sacada en esos años, telecos, industriales y químicos y ninguno tiene un intelecto privilegiado, ojo tontos tampoco, pero no nos pasemos.


----------



## pepe01 (18 Ene 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Bueno tampoco nos flipemos eh... que yo tengo una ingeniería superior industrial sacada en 5 años y conozco a muchos que también la tiene sacada en esos años, telecos, industriales y químicos y ninguno tiene un intelecto privilegiado, ojo tontos tampoco, pero no nos pasemos.



Tienes un intelecto privilegiado porque eres más inteligente que el 60-80% de la población, todavía no te has dado cuenta que la gente que te rodea es más torpe que tú? A ver si al final el tonto vas a ser tú?  (Sin acritud )


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (18 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Un teleco no se dedica a instalar fibra óptica xDD



Cierto, pero al final el tipo de trabajo que te puedes encontrar en España es de técnico, no ingeniero.


----------



## Genis Vell (18 Ene 2022)

pepe01 dijo:


> Tienes un intelecto privilegiado porque eres más inteligente que el 60-80% de la población, todavía no te has dado cuenta que la gente que te rodea es más torpe que tú? A ver si al final el tonto vas a ser tú?  (Sin acritud )



A ver que tonto no soy cabronazo, pero tanto como privilegiado... no se para mi es otra cosa.

De hecho en mi curso había unos cuantos cerebritos de esos de todos dieces (en exámenes de test claro) pero el que mas me desconcertaba era uno, con el que tuve el placer de colaborar en un departamento, los dos currábamos en el mismo proyecto (para sacar créditos de libre elección y por la beca) ese cabrán tenia una capacidad de entender todo más rápido y mejor que yo siempre, incluso en temas que yo tenía el culo pelado.
No le tenia odio, simplemente yo no era rival, además era humilde pero no excesivamente y me llevaba bien con él, no así con los doctorandos que eran unos putos jetas buitreando el curro de dos chavales de 4º de ingeniería, pero bueno eso es otra historia.


----------



## Gubelkian (18 Ene 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


> Dentro de un par de años cuando estés aparcando tu Mercedes en la plaza de garaje de tu chalet de 2000 metros lo verás todo con otra perspectiva.*
> 
> *Ficción publicitaria que no tiene por qué reflejar la realidad.



Eso es una puta mierda.

Los de Industriales tienen Porsche ysecretaria rubia tetona.*

*Ficción publicitaria que no tiene por qué reflejar la realidad.


----------



## Gentilischi (18 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Si tuviera que pegarme 6 años (otros 3 minimo) para sacarme Teleco me empiezo a preparar oposiciones hoy mismo y dejo la carrera como algo secundario.
> 
> 3 años y estoy quemado de cojones, y a cualquiera que le preguntes de mi facultad te va a decir lo mismo.
> 
> ...



1. Curra en Suiza 5 años con 100k ahorrados debajo del brazo. Luego vuelve a España. 

2. Puedes ir en coche, bus o tren. 

3. Un ingeniero como CNP lo tiene mejor para ascender. Hay mucho paleto en el cuerpo sin conocimientos jurídicos. Estudia Derecho como 2a carrera en este sentido.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (18 Ene 2022)

En mi opinión, poner que uno es ingeniero informático o de telecomunicaciones en el currículum incluso puede ser contraproducente, porque las empresas igual se piensan que te tienen que pagar más y al final pueden decidir no contratarte.

Yo una vez fui a una entrevista para un trabajo de programador, les mostré mi título de ingeniero en informática y me respondieron "nosotros estamos buscando a un FP". Tal cual.


----------



## Patatas03 (18 Ene 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> 1. Curra en Suiza 5 años con 100k ahorrados debajo del brazo. Luego vuelve a España.
> 
> 2. Puedes ir en coche, bus o tren.
> 
> 3. Un ingeniero como CNP lo tiene mejor para ascender. Hay mucho paleto en el cuerpo sin conocimientos jurídicos. Estudia Derecho como 2a carrera en este sentido.



Yo tenia entendido que siendo ingeniero tampoco hay mucha diferencia a los que entran sin carrera, lo unico que con carrera puedes opositar directamente a escala ejecutiva, pero hay muy pocas plazas y a nada que entren unos cuantos por enchufe ya se complica, la basica es mucho mas rapida y luego tienes mas movilidad en el pais.


----------



## qbit (19 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Ingeniería de teleco: acabar amargado antes de acabar la carrera, título con mucho relumbrón y salario en proporción inversa a éste. Y como seas de _cacharrear_, como es mi caso, olvídate. En España apenas hay industria de equipos de telecomicación, redes, antenas y demás, te dedicarás a las ventas o a redactar proyectos.
> 
> Yo he acabado de picateclas en cuerpo de _funcis_ de carrera del estado. Curro en un ministerio, salario cortito pero _saluc_ a raudales.



Conozco a uno que reúne las mismas características que cuentas. ¿No te llamarás Fernando?  Sería mucha casualidad, pero si el mundo es pequeño, el foro que es un subconjunto suyo, ha de ser más pequeño aún.


----------

